# Milk replacer



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been looking around online for the best Calf Milk Replacer, but haven't been able to find any I really like. I'm looking for a Milk Replacer with NO SOY, Protein 20%+, Fat 20%+, and Crude Fiber at 0.15% or lower. 
I'm working towards getting a bottle baby and it seems we are coming down the homestretch, so I'm trying to find everything I need to so that all is ready when we get the calf. 
Can any of you experienced cattle(wo)men help me out please?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Here's a good one (Land o'Lakes Cows Match) -- expensive, but I'm sure most milk replacers are:

http://www.lolmilkreplacer.com/stellent/groups/public/documents/web_content/ecmp2-0155078.pdf


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We have used Doboy products with good success. Have also used the orange and red bags of Sprout brand milk replacers.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I use 20/20 gold all milk replacer, it's so good even my best friend "Molly" approves....Topside


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Kent sells a few at 20 20 .15 and 22 24 .15 medicated and unmedicated. They will enven custom blend one for you. http://kentfeeds.com/products/commercial-animals/dairy/milk-replacers/


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

I use Mannapro NurseAll. It's expensive, but works well. I wish I could get it in larger bags.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I use land o lakes also ,on my vets recommendation ,but it was called something different....if I could only remember....all milk ,last year was $70-75 for 50lbs at the feed store


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

I have the best luck with whole milk from the store. I don't think it costs any more than replacers and calves and kids do great on it.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm looking into the Land O' Lakes Cows Match, but how do I buy it online??


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Don't you have a feed store nearby? I don't know about buying it on line. Just thinking about the shipping costs is frightening!


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

G. Seddon said:


> Don't you have a feed store nearby? I don't know about buying it on line. Just thinking about the shipping costs is frightening!



Just curious of my options in buying it.
Does anyone have a particular type of Land O' Lakes formula that they like? I'm going with the Cows Match brand, but I'm not sure which of the Cows Match products to buy from Land O' Lakes.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I looked mine up ,it was the amplifier max 22/20 I believe


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

ufo_chris said:


> I looked mine up ,it was the amplifier max 22/20 I believe



Any idea where I could see the ingredients list? I've been poking around Google but haven't found it... I'm very interested in this formula.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll take a pic of it tomorrow.its with my leftover in my basement freezer ,I'm on my way to bed now . 
Unless u can look it up in the meantime at land o lakes ?


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry my phone has been acting up ,hope it works today ,lmk if u can't read it


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

ufo_chris said:


> Sorry my phone has been acting up ,hope it works today ,lmk if u can't read it



Its all clear and readable on my phone. Thank you so much!


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Ur Very welcome ,glad I could help.
I have bottlefed a few calves with it with good results.
Oh, and I had marked down it was $70 for 50lb last year .


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in a pinch with my local feed stores. They can't order our formula until Monday though we talked to them about ordering the formula on Wednesday. We've been spending $34.00 on 8lb bags of all species milk replacer and that only lasts 4 days-- its (obviously) too expensive to just keep feeding our calf the $34.00 milk until our feed store orders and receives our ordered milk formula. 
The store near us does sell Purina Does Match at 25lbs and I've read that Raw Goats Milk is good for calves... Can we use the Does Match until our cows milk formula comes in? It's 25% All Milk Protein and 28% Fat with Crude Fiber at 0.15%(max)....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ufo_chris said:


> Sorry my phone has been acting up ,hope it works today ,lmk if u can't read it


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

TheDunSpunk said:


> I'm in a pinch with my local feed stores. They can't order our formula until Monday though we talked to them about ordering the formula on Wednesday. We've been spending $34.00 on 8lb bags of all species milk replacer and that only lasts 4 days-- its (obviously) too expensive to just keep feeding our calf the $34.00 milk until our feed store orders and receives our ordered milk formula.
> The store near us does sell Purina Does Match at 25lbs and I've read that Raw Goats Milk is good for calves... Can we use the Does Match until our cows milk formula comes in? It's 25% All Milk Protein and 28% Fat with Crude Fiber at 0.15%(max)....


Sorry to hear that,mine always has some in stock.
I can't answer the question about the goat milk and replacer but I am like you I have heard some people feed them goats milk and they do really well on it so you would think the replacer would be fine but I can't tell you cuz I do not now! Just remember though if you switch either to the goats replacer or the other ,whenever you switch don't just stop the one and feed the other,mix them at least 50/50 then over a few days to full strength ,to be on the safe side.


----------



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

We actually found some good quality non-medicated formula at TSC. No soy, 20/20 w/ Crude Fiber 0.15% (max). I have been mixing the new formula in with the old formula and the calf doesn't seem to mind and seems to be doing well. 
Called ten feed stores and even Purina suppliers around here and everyone only sells medicated formula... So we thought we were going to have to go with the Does Match until we found the good formula at TSC. It's Dumor, not Land O Lakes, but it looks like I'll just have to give in and use the next best thing.. No one around here could order any non-medicated Land O Lakes (not happy about that), so the feed store is going to try to order Purina Hi-Energy Nurse Chow 100 for us on Monday. 
I had no idea that it was such a hassle to purchase non-medicated Calf Milk that meets my criteria.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

Tractor Supply sells 50 pound bags of milk replacer (Dumor I think) and I think its about $65/bag. It mixes with water very well and this is our 3rd calf raised on it. They love it (but they love sucking anything!)


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

njenner said:


> Tractor Supply sells 50 pound bags of milk replacer (Dumor I think) and I think its about $65/bag. It mixes with water very well and this is our 3rd calf raised on it. They love it (but they love sucking anything!)


That $65/bag price is ONLY for a 22 Pound Sack. On their website it is $59.99
But again that is only for a 22 pound bag. a 50 pound bag is $89.99
Most places that sell 50" bags, most ONLY Sell 50 pounders, are are Way over 80 bucks now in price.
I am on my second one right now and I paid 86.95 at one of our larger farm supply stores.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Three weeks ago I bought my first MR in years. The feed store clerk rang it up and said $45 please. I thought at least something has gone down in price remembering paying $65 years ago. Well the $45 dollar price was for a 25 pound bag, I nearly passed out. So I traded in the 25 pound bag bought a 50 pounds bag for $90....Costly hobby raising animals....Topside


----------

